# Bully Haplochromis?



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a 2" - 2.5" Haplochromis "Fine Bar Scraper" in my tank wreaking havoc.

I have never seen a fish this aggressive. I have a 55 Gallon with about 13 other cichlids (All Male). All of my other cichlids are getting along just fine, which surprised me because I've ignored the do's and dont's of mixing. I do have plenty of hiding spots which they all love and I've double checked no females.

I have taken my fine bar scraper out because he is attempting to own half of the tank. Not just hiding spots, the entire tank top to bottom. If anyone comes on his half of the tank he comes out of hiding and will attack any one even cichlids 2 - 3 times bigger than him. During the time he was out, no new dominant male came forward.... they all just kinda chill with each other.....

I've placed him in another tanks for 3 days rearranged my rocks and put him back in and this time he didn't want just his half he wanted the whole tank. I watched for 2 hours as he madly chased everything in the tank up to one corner.

I read in the profiles that he is only supposed to be mildly aggressive? I love his colors and so I would love to not lose him, but if he keeps being a complete little **** I don't have a choice. Any ideas on how to stop the little king of terror?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Perhaps mildly agressive among Victorians? They can be quite aggressive. He might be better in an aggressive mbuna tank.


----------



## GrumpyGus (Mar 22, 2013)

Right, I mean he's in a tank with an electric blue jack dempsey, & a demasoni. Then again, like I said they get along just fine with my peacock cichlids, so maybe mine just aren't as aggressive as others...


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

peacocks can be quite aggressive as well, depending on which species


----------

